# Torquing Diesel Tuning Module - Impressive Fuel Saving



## Bubblehead

Hi

At the recent Newbury show I bought a tuning module that plugs into the end of the common rail on top of the engine from Torquing Diesel.

The module is a plug-in, removable electronic device which generates extra efficiency & boosts economy. It can be removed at any time & does not in any way affect engine management or make any permanent changes to original specification.

When the device is removed, the vehicle reverts entirely to standard operation/performance. It can be fitted by you as it only requires you to unplug the connector on the common rail and plug the unit in the plug the original lead into the module.

It is not a remap & that the equipment is removable. It also comes with a 45 day money back guarantee if your not happy with the performance.

I have contacted my insurer (Caravan Guard) and they have noted it on the policy at no additional cost

I usually get an MPG of approx 22.5 (65 on Satnag, 68 on dash, on cruise), however on arrival at Newbury it was 21.7  

The run back home to Portsmouth took about an hour and we got an MPG of 27.1. This was at a slightly slower pace due to the wind but I expect it will save an average of 4-5 mpg. Being a pessimistic sort I expect it will give me a 15% possible 20% improvement in MPG, which at £1.40 a ltr will save 20 to 28p.

With a 90 ltr tank it will reduce the cost of a fill by £20 or so (or give me the extra distance between fills if that makes sense).

So far Im impressed with it but time will tell, were going to Tewksbury next weekend so I will post on the MPG on our return.

The other thing Ive noticed is the better power which has reduced the number of gear changes you have to make when overtaking or in traffic (got to be good for a Fiat Clutch 8O ). I have emailed Mark the owner and asked him to consider a discount for members if anyone wants one. I will post more when I get a response.

Andy


----------



## EJB

They all seem to work well wether it's a plug-in module or a remap.

The way you drive either gives better fuel or more performance....or a litte bit of each.  

It does of course effect the engine management otherwise nothing would change :wink:

PS. Everybody always wants to know the price :wink:


----------



## spatz1

how did you calculate mpg on an hours run home ?

was it taken from a dashboard mpg indication thingy ?


----------



## Addie

I totally disregard the trip computer for reading out MPG, it all depends on how you drive for the first 15-20 miles and from that point doesn't really budge.

I've done 4500 miles in the last 7 weeks away and recorded the MPG tank-to-tank, it is nothing like the trip computer which reads both over and under the actual.

After having both a plug and play box and a remap, I would opt for a remap every time but only on a van out of warranty since a box can easily be removed without involving the tuner.


----------



## spatz1

At the risk of embarassing myself, i can reveal i forked out for a welknown one of these tuning devices some 4 years ago, hence my interest in others findings......

It was fitted to a megane 1.5 diesel 100 hp....

I had always marvelled at the accuracy of the dashboard trip/ mpg dogs danglies thingy and knew the tank held 13 gallon and at an indicated average 50 mpg low and behold i got 650 miles to a tankfull and i needed to fill up....

I was ecstatic to get an average 65 mpg indicated when i fitted the tuning chip and the power increase took the car to 130hp, i dont doubt was there....

Weeks later i filled the car right up and noticed i needed to fill again having only done 500 miles despite the 65 mpg indication and thus expecting well over 700 miles, so i paid a bit more attention to things...
---------
There are 2 types of these devices, one that is active throughout the rev band and one that is more sophisticated and cuts in higher up the rev band or as you floor it up hill ... i chose the unsophisticated one as i prefered the relaxed driving rather than the heavy foot the later induced in the driver as the power was addictive ! ....
----------
I can only conclude my car was using far more fuel and the trip thingy on the dashboard was somehow fooled into indicating a better mpg , the former not suprising considdering i had 30 % more power... I decided to wire a multi contact relay and resided to flick a switch to engage it solely for uphill and overtaking manoevers but the story doesnt end there..

The car is very low mileage , but 2 years ago it developed an injection fault and the injectors were "leaking" causing air bubles in the return fuel system that were then recycled into the injection pump after a visit to the fuel filter and there came a time when it would nt start and 2 of the injectors were replaced....
The fix didnt last long and i had to do some real creative thinking to be able to get the car useable....

Whilst i have no conclusive proof the tuning chip was responsible, i m interested to know what these things do when hooked up and strongly suspect they simply increase the fuel injected in to gain the power and the better mpg is a bit of a mith probably born out of the dashboard average mpg thingy.....

Remap for me next time !!!


----------



## Zebedee

Beware the Hawthorne Effect.

That probably accounts for most of the improvement - initially anyway.

Dave :roll:


----------



## Mrplodd

If these devices are so damn clever and good how come the manufacturers dont offer them as an aftermarket add on ????

Its a bit like the magnets that "re-arange" the molecules in the fuel to give better MPG !!! If it worked every single manufacturer would fit them as standard wouldnt they???

Do I seem to be cynical??? Thats because I am. I always remember the old sayings

"The other mans grass is allways greener"
AND 
"A fool and his money are soon parted" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

Some good comments, just what I wanted. I will fill the van to the brim before going to Tewsbury this weeked and agine when we get back to see how much it actually cost and if the dash computer is reading higher than normally.

The run down from Newbury was only short but the dash computer had stabalised by the time we got home, but only a long run will tell. I will post the results after the weekend

Andy


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

I Increased mpg by 20% at no added cost.

Lighter right foot.

No doubt these devices do something to enhance performance.
Surely with enhanced performance there is an increase in fuel consumption
Dash computers are not as acurate as fill to fill calculations.

From home down to Dover , 250 miles I always use less fuel than in the reverse direction.

Dave p


----------



## rayc

Nothing to do with chipping etc but I used my cruise control for a lot of the autoroute sections on my recent France trip. 

I noticed that when I had the cruise control set at 60mph it would power up the slopes without loosing speed or changes to the revs in 6th gear. When I drove it with the cruise control off I appear to loose revs and speed on the same slopes and have to change to 5th. It appears my driving techniques is different than the cruise controls one but I was impressed with the performance with the cruise control set.


----------



## Bubblehead

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I Increased mpg by 20% at no added cost.
> 
> Lighter right foot.
> 
> No doubt these devices do something to enhance performance.
> Surely with enhanced performance there is an increase in fuel consumption
> Dash computers are not as acurate as fill to fill calculations.
> 
> From home down to Dover , 250 miles I always use less fuel than in the reverse direction.
> 
> Dave p


Dave

Thats cos' your going up hill on the way back :roll:

Andy


----------



## LittleGreyCat

If you read the FAQ on the Wow site you will see



> 11. What do diesel add-on tuning boxes do?
> We do not fit add-on tuning boxes, which normally just interfere with engine management signals to trick the injectors into adding more fuel. Our service is a custom re-map of your ECU, specifically for your vehicle.
> 
> These differ from how a remap works. A tuning box relies on the principal of more diesel fuel = more diesel power. That theory is correct and boxes do increase power, but they can't control the amount of black smoke (maximum permissible visible smoke limit) coming out the exhaust.
> 
> Too much smoke is undesirable, both environmentally and visually. More importantly, the black smoke is un-burnt diesel fuel attached to combustion chamber, with deposits exiting straight out the exhaust pipe, thus wasting fuel which hasn't had any effect on power gain. The results are raised emissions, a higher thermal load on the engine (i.e. exhaust temperature) and frequently defects such as "bucking" are often the result. It should be clear what this means for your engine."
> 
> In a modern engine there are complex engine control systems that cooperate with each other to make everything work perfectly. A diesel box manipulates some signals in order to either increase the injection time or fuel pressure. Unfortunately this manipulation is done entirely without the engine control system's knowledge. This means that a diesel box tricks the engine control system of the vehicle and the consequence is that a large amount of values and control data will be incorrect, resulting in:
> 
> The on board trip computer shows improved fuel consumption, but the real amount left in the tank is less, as fuel is being injected without any of the sensors detecting the additional amount entering the cylinder.
> The anti skid program (ESP) is disturbed because of incorrect torque value
> No loose boxes and wiring flexes in the engine compartment
> The automatic gearboxes get incorrect torque value
> Torque reduction when shifting gear (for comfort and durability) is not retained
> The regeneration (emptying) of particle filter will not be optimal
> The calculation of exhaust temperature is disturbed
> The calculation of service interval is disturbed
> The diagnostic system is disturbed


A lot of information but it does contain an explanation about the trip computer getting the fuel consumption wrong.



> The on board trip computer shows improved fuel consumption, but the real amount left in the tank is less, as fuel is being injected without any of the sensors detecting the additional amount entering the cylinder.


HTH

LGC


----------



## Scattycat

*Tuning kit*

We bought a Cheetah tuning kit. Used it for a 300km trip using the basic settings that it came set at. 
Must admit we are quite pleased so far, it has taken the consumption from 23.8 mpg to 25.7 mpg.

Mike has adjusted it one notch to see if we can get even more mpg. and more power.

We will let you know the results in a week or two after our next longish trip.


----------

